# Dudes $8000 bikes can't handle being passed



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

What's the deal with guys on $8000 Pinarello's & similar rides who would rather die than let someone pass them? Are they really that insecure? We passed such a guy today who latched onto two of us working together on a decent. His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this in the last few months. Rant over


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The important part:

Did he wave?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

When I got my Bianchi, I felt like I needed to go faster so as not to dishonor the beautiful piece of carbon I parked my behind on. It may be something like that. $8000 worth of bike under me and I can't keep up would make me feel unworthy.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

In my experience the correlation between prick moves like that and really costly bikes is, if anything, reverse.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

As much as I would love a tricked out super bike I'll be reserved and ride more affordable bikes. Personally I'd rather ride the snot out of a great bike and not worry about hurting it. I can stomach killing an affordable bike more than I can a super expensive ride! If you can afford it ride it though.. I'm not impressed with your wallet.. but I'll be impressed in your riding when it comes to it.

Most of the people I see on expensive bikes are decent cyclists.. but I haven't spoke to any of them. If they don't wave whatever.. no worries.


----------



## bmf102 (Apr 29, 2008)

I love those guys! especially while climbing. I am guilty of toying with them before i drop the hammer and drop them.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

farva said:


> . . . then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us.


Maybe that "all out sprint" _was_ his pull and he expected you to be able to hang.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah! Uncool!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I think it's all in the personality / competitiveness of the rider. 
When I had an $1800 Felt F55, I didn't like to be passed.
I have just under $5K into my current bike-I still don't like to be passed  
I will wave though


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

BunnV said:


> I think it's all in the personality / competitiveness of the rider.
> When I had an $1800 Felt F55, I didn't like to be passed.
> I have just under $5K into my current bike-I still don't like to be passed
> I will wave though


I'd agree it's more about the rider than the bike/budget. It seems to me that it's more of a newbie thing to sprint when someone passes them.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I see alot of guys do this. They blow themselves up passing you and then turn themselves inside out trying to stay ahead...eventually getting passed up.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Maybe that "all out sprint" _was_ his pull and he expected you to be able to hang.


BAM!!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Maybe that "all out sprint" _was_ his pull and he expected you to be able to hang.




Heh, too funny....yeah, just maybe! :blush2: 


**


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I'd agree it's more about the rider than the bike/budget. It seems to me that it's more of a newbie thing to sprint when someone passes them.


Or he's old and in denial. "_The engine slows, the budget grows and losing blows_" or something like that. 

Not sure where you guys passed me, but from all of us out there, I apologize for our pathetic behavior. Glory days and all that. Unfortunately, you'll understand one day. And I promise, it *will* suck as much for you when your time comes.

BTW - I have significantly less than $8k in my bike, it's an Opera not a Pino (easy mistake), and you have no idea how much my physical therapist has been paid since our encounter.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I had good one this morning.
I passed some guy and noticed he was was trying to catch me. He actually did at a red light and he was dying. This was about 10 miles from home. So anyway, I took off from that light and pretty much forgot about him. I live in the city and take kind of a funny route to get to my apartment. There is no way on earth anyone would coincidentally be taking this route unless they lived there, which I'm sure he didn't.
So anyway I get like a mile from my place, having totally forgotten about the guy, I ride slow the last mile to cool down and just as I'm unclipping at my apartment I see him doing a standing sprint by me (I live in what's basically and alley too so coincidence is definitely ruled out here).
The clown chased me home so he could revenge my passing him.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't have a $$ bike...after slugging along all these years, it doesn't matter who passes me. Easy solution, buy a low end bike and then one doesn't have to be concerned over image. 

Definitely wave.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Or you caught someone doing intervals.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Intervals
2. He didn't want to ride with you


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I have to admit, I do get some satisfaction when I pass someone else riding a high end bike, especially when I'm out on my rusty old fixie wearing a plain t-shirt and they're decked out in the full pro-team kit. Or better yet, when they're on some tricked-out time trial bike wearing a pointy aero-helmet.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

I have to confess that I will generally chase those that pass me if I'm not already completely toast. Not in a stalkerish, following you home kind of way though. I'm kind of surprised that this would be considered bad form. I look at it as the faster guys pushing me personally. 

Course I've only got around $2K in my bike and top out at a sustainable speed of around 23 mph in the flats for 10-15 minutes or so. As a result this usually results in the passer(s) becoming an increasingly small spec on the horizon in front of me. The ones I do catch I'll generally hang with a bike length or so back and take the pull if they seem to let up a bit.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

A friend re-created the "NEXT " logo and made stickers out of it- I put them on my Pedal Force RS2. I get some great looks as I go passing by people on their high $$ rides. But someday I will have a high $$ ride and won't care who passes me- if I am slower, that's just more time spent on a nice bike.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

AlanE said:


> I have to admit, I do get some satisfaction when I pass someone else riding a high end bike, especially when I'm out on my rusty old fixie wearing a plain t-shirt and they're decked out in the full pro-team kit. Or better yet, when they're on some tricked-out time trial bike wearing a pointy aero-helmet.


And somehow this attitude (shared by more than one poster in this thread) is NOT being a prick? So what if someone has an expensive bike and you pass them. You don't know them, you don't know what they are riding for or how far they've already gone. Yet you make assumptions about them and yourself based on what they are riding and how they are dressed.

Just because I pass a Porsche in my slightly dented Subaru with 100K miles on it doesn't make me superior.

Ya'll need to just get over yourselves.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

theBreeze said:


> Just because I pass a Porsche in my slightly dented Subaru with 100K miles on it doesn't make me superior.


Passing someone on the bike at least takes some physical effort. Passing another car just means you're depressing the gas pedal harder.

Besides, being faster than someone else is the very definition of being superior, at least as cycling is concerned.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I ride a relatively inexpensive bike. I get passed regularly by old people, kids, and moms pulling Burleys... sure, it hurts a little at first... but it fades eventually  The key is not worrying about other people's rides and learning to enjoy your own.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Numbers*

If none of you have numbers pinned on your jersey then it does not really matter.

Someone pulls that type of move on my wife when she is in a snarly mood and she will bury them in their own shame.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

AlanE said:


> I do get some satisfaction when I pass someone else riding a high end bike, especially when I'm out on my rusty old fixie wearing a plain t-shirt ...


another rider from Team Cotton...and on a fixie no less. 

how unique.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Mighta been intervals. I'll often end up repeatedly passing someone if I'm doing intervals heading out a route. I fly by them at 28 or 29mph, then they pass me while I'm doing my best to maintain 12mph during my recovery - over and over again. It might look poserish, but I couldn't care less about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

AlanE said:


> Passing someone en the bike at least takes some physical effort. Passing another car just means you're depressing the gas pedal harder.


Obviously.

You know what else takes effort? Sticking with a training program and doing the day's drill while getting passed by folks like those here. Boy aren't they special.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

AlanE said:


> Passing someone on the bike at least takes some physical effort. Passing another car just means you're depressing the gas pedal harder.
> 
> Besides, being faster than someone else is the very definition of being superior, at least as cycling is concerned.


You are assuming too much about the one being passed. Porsches can be driven slow too.


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

If I ride up behind someone or if someone rides up on me(which isn't often as I ride during the day when most people are working) I'll usually make eye contact and say hi. After pleasantries are exchanged I'll ask if they want to ride together for a while. This usually lessens the potential for one person unfairly thinking that another is a bit of an ahole.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

billium said:


> Or he's old and in denial. "_The engine slows, the budget grows and losing blows_" or something like that.
> 
> Not sure where you guys passed me, but from all of us out there, I apologize for our pathetic behavior. Glory days and all that. Unfortunately, you'll understand one day. And I promise, it *will* suck as much for you when your time comes.
> 
> BTW - I have significantly less than $8k in my bike, it's an Opera not a Pino (easy mistake), and you have no idea how much my physical therapist has been paid since our encounter.


Side note:
Bought some nice gear this year, which wasn't a huge deal, but when my AC/furnace and gutters neeeded replacement....became a big deal. So, had to work a bunch of overtime (lucky to be able to do so), but unable to train nearly as much. Oh well, better luck next year. Still had some improvement on last year's performance strangely enough.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Or you caught someone doing intervals.


Kind of happened to my wife and I last night...

We were doing a sprint workout and stopped at a set of lights. A couple rode up behind us. Light turned green and we took off at a recover pace, they didn't want to pass. Turned a corner, so did they, we launched into a sprint. Then sat up and recovered. They caught up to us and sat behind us again.

I politely said, we're doing sprints, you probably just want to pass us now...

People can pass me or I pass people...Depends what I'm working on that night...Do I care? Nope, I got my workout and my powertap is the only thing that I care about at that time...


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I get passed and try to keep up for a bit. Its just the compettive nature. I have a pin and get passed by some really fast riders. I try to keep up, but i know my limits and i try to get better all the time. Those le grange riders up Nichols really drop me, but its just motivation. Thats part of the fun of riding. Just because someone rides a 8,000 dollar biccyle, and you pass them, it doesn't mean you are better than them, it just means you train harder and bike more than they do.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll chase a cyclist ahead of myself almost every time, it's good motivation. If I'm lucky said cyclist will turn off before I make the catch and I won't have to show my poor form by trying to breath while sucking wheel.
The same thing in a work zone with only one lane and nowhere to go. Ride as hard as I can and try not to impede the motorized traffic.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> You are assuming too much about the one being passed. Porsches can be driven slow too.


I only assume that I'm a faster rider, as evidence by the fact that I just blew past him. Nothing more, nothing less. But if it helps, as I pass I usually say "Hi, how you doing" in my best Joisey accent.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

AlanE said:


> I only assume that I'm a faster rider, as evidence by the fact that I just blew past him. Nothing more, nothing less. But if it helps, as I pass I usually say "Hi, how you doing" in my best Joisey accent.


You have great knack for missing the point of what people have said.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeeeesssss. A pile on the richy richy fancy dancy bike and rider thread. How'd I miss this?!

Let me tell you my story. I was riding my fancy dancy bike and some dude wearing workboots, torn levis, a plaid shirt, cowboy hat, a foot long beard, and a bottle of jack daniels passed me riding up hill. It was like I was standing still. Heck, I never would have even known he passed me if it wasn't for the tendrils of chew leaking off his beard and splattering on my face.

Dang fancy dancy bike never does me any good.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Hank Stamper said:


> You have great knack for missing the point of what people have said.


I don't know what you're trying to say here Hank. What am I supposed to do, appologize when I pass someone? Or not pass them for fear of hurting their feelings? Or not pass them out of respect for their $8000 bike? Or just pass them without saying Hi? Or should I pass them, but feel guilty about it?

I just don't know what you're getting at.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

farva said:


> What's the deal with guys on $8000 Pinarello's & similar rides who would rather die than let someone pass them? Are they really that insecure? We passed such a guy today who latched onto two of us working together on a decent. His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this in the last few months. Rant over


What is the deal with people on $500 Huffies that would rather die than let somebody pass them?

In 2006 I was still riding my bike that I bought in 1985 with downtube shifters and that weighed 22 pounds. I hated getting passed then. I remember a guy that passed me on a steel Pinarello, but he had brifters. I was dying to keep up to him. I was terribly out of shape in 2006. Then, I bought my $5,000+ Colnago and got into pretty good shape in 2007. I was the one doing most of the passing, but guess what, I still hated to get passed on the $5,000+ Colnago. It all comes down to the competitive spirit. I also enjoy chasing people down that are in front of me. It makes me ride harder, which makes me improve, even if they put the hammer down and drop me when I catch them. Turning myself inside out just makes me faster.

By the way, I always say hello when I get passed and when I pass somebody, and if somebody is riding near to my speed I always ask if I can ride in with them.

I also waive to almost everybody that passes going in the opposite direction, and usually say good morning/afternoon/evening, unless I am dying to breath or I am brain dead.

So, what was the purpose of this thread? You jealous of the guys with the $8,000+ bikes?


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

AlanE said:


> I don't know what you're trying to say here Hank. What am I supposed to do, appologize when I pass someone? Or not pass them for fear of hurting their feelings? Or not pass them out of respect for their $8000 bike? Or just pass them without saying Hi? Or should I pass them, but feel guilty about it?
> 
> I just don't know what you're getting at.


He's saying that you have no idea what the other rider is trying to accomplish at the time you pass him. The only way that somebody could reasonably say that they're faster/slower than somebody else is if they're put into a race setting where the distance, course, etc., are all equal. The outcome of the race would make that determination. I've passed plenty of people on my rides with various bikes, but that doesn't mean I'm faster than them; in fact, I remain clueless as to their abilities since I don't know them, have never ridden with them, and have not raced against them..


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I usually ride solo. If I come up behind someone and I can pass them (and if I come up behind them it stands to reason that I can), I usually do and put in enough effort to put them well behind. If someone is faster and passes me, I usually back off until they are out of my space. I kind of assumed that people out for a ride alone observe the same etiquette.

I don't want someone breathing down my neck, and I don't want to ride in someone's sweaty wake. (The latter goes double if they are on an un-stylish bike.)


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a belly full of this the other night. My local club has A,B,C, rides. I usually ride with the A group. The other night they held a C ride on my recovery day so I went along. I showed up on my $$$ bike and pulled the C's around a while. When we got to the first hill, they all had something to prove and the road was littered with fat guys on hybrids killing themselves to beat me. I maintained my recovery level throughout the ride and have heard the stories all week about the "fast guy" who wasn't.
Already an urban legend. 
I almost thought the OP was on the ride until the sprint part.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with Junior. No numbers pinned to the jerseys, so it doesn't matter. 

I'm LONG past caring what other cyclists (that I'm not "with") do when I'm out training. My training is my training and I'll do what I do. If someone wants to suck my wheel for a few miles, then "out sprint" me, I could care less.

I also don't care if they're on an $8000 Pinarello, or a $200 Craig's List find.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I ride a relatively inexpensive bike. I get passed regularly by old people, kids, and moms pulling Burleys... sure, it hurts a little at first... but it fades eventually  The key is not worrying about other people's rides and learning to enjoy your own.


I LOLed

The only ones I don't mind to get passed by when on my eleventyK$$$ are hot chicks, I let them pass and I draft for a while


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a goal for every ride, and i spend the entirety of that ride trying to achieve it. I don't care if another cyclist passes me or if I pass them, because my training is meticulously planned, and I'll be damned if I'm going to let my ego screw up my training. Passing a guy on whatever bike he's riding while training doesn't make you faster than him or a better cyclist. It only counts in racing and your weekly group ride.

The bike I ride most, and consequently most expensive, is a Cervelo S3; certainly not a cheap bike, and it ran me over $6,000. Do I need bikes that are this expensive? No. I don't have the same needs as a pro tour rider whose max wattage probably makes mine look like a baby's. My race category is irrelevant, though difficult to obtain. So why did I buy the bike?

Because I like it more than the other bikes I looked at, and because I can afford it. I didn't buy it to impress others or to be faster or blah blah blah. I bought the damn thing because I wanted to ride it every day.

Buy the bike that you like. Ride the hell out of it, and have fun doing it. What other people are riding is irrelevant.

In a pinch, ride on the bar tops as someone is passing you to let the Fred know that you're going easy on them 

Buy what you like and can afford, and have fun riding it.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

his mistake was letting you catch him in the first place.
i am competitive but find when I catch other riders while doing a training ride, i initially don't like passing because I hate to be rude etc. i might hang for a minute or so to see what the pace is and realize my avg speed is dropping after working so hard on it. I say hello, passing on your left and just drop the hammer.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

estone2 said:


> Mighta been intervals. I'll often end up repeatedly passing someone if I'm doing intervals heading out a route. I fly by them at 28 or 29mph, then they pass me while I'm doing my best to maintain 12mph during my recovery - over and over again. It might look poserish, but I couldn't care less about what anyone else thinks.


Yeah, I hate it when that happens. I want to be nice and explain- but I'm usually out of breath! It's usually totally recreational riders who have no idea what training is.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

:idea: nah. this is bad enough on its own.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Whenever I am passed by a guy on a less expensive bike I shed a tear for them; sad that they can't afford something better.

Sometimes I will try to pass them so that they can see said tear flowing back from my eyeball. I do this as a statement of solidarity because there was a time when I had to ride a POS too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> What is the deal with people on $500 Huffies that would rather die than let somebody pass them?
> 
> In 2006 I was still riding my bike that I bought in 1985 with downtube shifters and that weighed 22 pounds. I hated getting passed then. I remember a guy that passed me on a steel Pinarello, but he had brifters. I was dying to keep up to him. I was terribly out of shape in 2006. Then, I bought my $5,000+ Colnago and got into pretty good shape in 2007. I was the one doing most of the passing, but guess what, I still hated to get passed on the $5,000+ Colnago. It all comes down to the competitive spirit. I also enjoy chasing people down that are in front of me. It makes me ride harder, which makes me improve, even if they put the hammer down and drop me when I catch them. Turning myself inside out just makes me faster.
> 
> ...


Yep, there is only one thing worse than the fred on the expensive bike,

and that is the guy on the cheap bike who drop him just to feel good by himself.

ride together and cooperate or go into racing mode and outsprint each other, but don't come here posting jealousy/envy nonsense.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one of those $8,000 bikes and I doubt anyone oh this board will be passing me on their bike. (Of course my $8,000 bike is a motorbike)


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

If this is a troll by Farva, it's pretty good. :blush2: 

But there does seem to be a lot of snobbery (anti-snobbery?) in these forums.
I just don't get it myself.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dude, I thought I was the only one.

Some guy wearing a Pinarello jersey while riding a Trek seemingly couldn't stand the fact that I was leading him on a climb. Well, I was wearing jeans so that put things into "perspective". He was coughing his way up, and eventually had his way.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

A guy on a recumbent passed me once. His friend was riding a steel bike and overtook me as well. I said, "screw this," and attacked. I chased the recumbent down and put as much space as I could between the two of us. Then I lost him.

Earlier this week, I was leading a P4 through some hills, doing pretty well, I'd say. Soon as we hit the flat, the guy just blew me away. Pretty much sapped all my strength seeing him ride away and not being able to do a damn thing about it.

My bike is probably $2200 or so, all parts and frame used, wrenched all by myself. Just because she's cheaper doesn't mean she's not as good as those $6000+ lbs-built and maintained bikes. Maybe a little rougher around the edges, but that's just extra character.


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

Who says when you pass a guy on an 8000 dollar bike he isn't doing a recovery ride? or doing say, 80 miles more than you? you cannot judge a book by its cover. 

Around my parts, you see $$$$$ bikes a lot less, and most who ride them are stinkin' fast.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

ljfran2383 said:


> Who says when you pass a guy on an 8000 dollar bike he isn't doing a recovery ride? or doing say, 80 miles more than you? you cannot judge a book by its cover


Maybe he decided to treat himself to a nice bike after surviving a quadruple bypass surgery. . .


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I punch everyone who passes me in the face.



Or....I grew up and learned a long long time ago that my ride is not equal to someone elses and that 30 second time period they come into my life on the road isn't long enough for me to judge them based on their kit/ride, etc.


Stop being a douche, enjoy the road and enjoy your ride. If you can afford a 12k bike and do 10 miles an hour in a full on RS kit...who cares? O that's right..you do for some wierd reason.


oh.. btw I ride a 700 dollar Raleigh with a Sora triple and usually ride Performance bibs and whatever jersey I found on Bonktown on sale....and I've reached the point that I pass a lot of people, and get passed by a lot of people...and I still do whatever ride I set out to do.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It doesn't mean a thing. It's not a race unless everyone knows it.


----------



## hoopty333 (Jun 16, 2010)

*love my bike*

I lost 80 pounds traded my tools and van for a sales position and a bike a $3700 bike. I got passed by santa claus yesterday on a old something I turned myself inside ouy while he looked like he was strolling, I went to the lbs to whine about my disgrace turns out even the racer types on their $$$ bikes get passed by him he used to be some masters champ or something. You never know who you are passing or who is passing you still wish i could of at least held his wheel.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i've never been passed since i got my bike.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

padawan716 said:


> Just because she's cheaper doesn't mean she's not as good as those $6000+ lbs-built and maintained bikes. .


Of course it does.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I am lucky to pass more than being passed. My bike is not $$, but my wife is.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> i've never been passed since i got my bike.


Haven't taken it out yet, huh?:rolleyes5:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Haven't taken it out yet, huh?:rolleyes5:


LOL. I was wondering the same thing, or if he just uses it on a trainer.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I get passed all the time!*

Get's me angry! Especially when it's some girl! That's the worst. A young girl passed me only last week, on a hybrid! With 700 x 43C tires! And a backpack! She was mashing a big gear with no problems. I chased her for all I was worth, only catching her at a light, and exclaimed, "Hey girl, that's some impressive riding!" She turned out to be in her late thirties or early forties, and muttered something like, "I have to do this!" Like, to deal with the stresses of life.

Well, me too. I'm going along at an energetic clip, 18 mph, and some punk zips by me at least 25, then slows about a block ahead. If I'm able to pace this guy, I pass him on the first climb! Hah! Revenge is sweet. If the guy's pulling away, forget it. He can go wear himself out for all I care. Often, I'll pass him a few miles later, at a rest stop, swigging his water bottle! Then there's the ones who pass me, then slow, I pass them, they chase me down, pass, slow, I catch them again. I usually just stay behind them at that point, exclaiming, "I won't pass. You're riding better than I am!" Then sometimes take advantage of their draft. :biggrin5:

Hell, the Pinarellos and Madones, I just let them go. Nothing to prove to them. :frown2:

Once in a great while, I'll find myself going about the same pace as another. We'll exchange pleasantries, strike up a conversation, trade tales of our exploits, and finish the ride together. :thumbsup:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I got a belly full of this the other night. My local club has A,B,C, rides. I usually ride with the A group. The other night they held a C ride on my recovery day so I went along. I showed up on my $$$ bike and pulled the C's around a while. When we got to the first hill, they all had something to prove and the road was littered with fat guys on hybrids killing themselves to beat me. I maintained my recovery level throughout the ride and have heard the stories all week about the "fast guy" who wasn't.
> Already an urban legend.
> I almost thought the OP was on the ride until the sprint part.




Oh, so you're the guy that everyone is talking about.:wink:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

speedyg55 said:


> He's saying that you have no idea what the other rider is trying to accomplish at the time you pass him. The only way that somebody could reasonably say that they're faster/slower than somebody else is if they're put into a race setting where the distance, course, etc., are all equal. The outcome of the race would make that determination. I've passed plenty of people on my rides with various bikes, but that doesn't mean I'm faster than them; in fact, I remain clueless as to their abilities since I don't know them, have never ridden with them, and have not raced against them..


+1 :thumbsup: Exactly, get into a race if this is about winning. I ride solo at most time, I get passed by riders and I do pass others....that doesn't mean anything.....it doesn't mean that I'm lousy or better in any of those circumstances. Enjoy the ride


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I do ride a Pinarello but nothing like $8000. I assure you that I'm really nice with people on the road...I always wave even when they are on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Just a random thought, but if you can tell that it's an $8,000 bike when you're passing them, you must not be passing them very quickly. Just sayin.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Passing someone on the bike at least takes some physical effort. Passing another car just means you're depressing the gas pedal harder.
> 
> Besides, *being faster than someone else is the very definition of being superior, at least as cycling is concerned.*


Not as far as I can tell from this thread.

Not at all.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Pin a number on and come see if your fast. Racing's fun, you will meet lots of neat people and you will no longer care much about who you pass or not on the road, because you will know exactly how good you are.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm kind of angry with people who have a nicer bikes than me and need a boost to my self esteem so I think this weekend I'm going to take my beat up hybrid and hang outside of a high end bike shop in a nice neighborhood and chase down guys who leave the shop on test rides. That'll show 'em.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Allow me to summarize the thread.

Fast or Slow
Young or Old
Male or Female
Old Bike or New Bike
Cheap Bike or Spendy Bike

*WE ARE ALL COMPETETIVE PRICKS WHO SECRETLY THINK EVERYONE WHO PASSES US, OR WE PASS ON THE ROAD, ARE COMPETETIVE PRICKS!*


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude.. the blue with caps hurts my eyes you prick ;-D

As cyclists we're automatically elitists.. Or so I've been told by many people.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Dude.. the blue with caps hurts my eyes you prick ;-D
> 
> As cyclists we're automatically elitists.. Or so I've been told by many people.


Deal with it...prick! :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

terry b said:


> Whenever I am passed by a guy on a less expensive bike I shed a tear for them; sad that they can't afford something better.
> 
> Sometimes I will try to pass them so that they can see said tear flowing back from my eyeball. I do this as a statement of solidarity because there was a time when I had to ride a POS too.


Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Wanna know what makes it better? When they're on their $8000 bikes, and I pass them on my MTB with 2.1 tires


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

jeebus said:


> Oh, so you're the guy that everyone is talking about.:wink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jorgemonkey said:


> Wanna know what makes it better? When they're on their $8000 bikes, and I pass them on my MTB with 2.1 tires


you're an awesome stud buck.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Camilo said:


> you're an awesome stud buck.


I know! Now that I have a road bike my snobbish self is being embraced  

Funny thing is now that I have a road bike & ride it commuting, I seem to get passed by all the other roadies now.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

ljfran2383 said:


> Who says when you pass a guy on an 8000 dollar bike he isn't doing a recovery ride? or doing say, 80 miles more than you? you cannot judge a book by its cover.
> 
> Around my parts, you see $$$$$ bikes a lot less, and most who ride them are stinkin' fast.





PeanutButterBreath said:


> Maybe he decided to treat himself to a nice bike after surviving a quadruple bypass surgery. . .


Maybe he's a middle aged "enthusiast" who's been riding for 40 years, always wanted a nice bike, but when he was younger and fitter couldn't afford it, so now he has one and loves the $hit out of it even at 15 mph. So now he's being made fun of by 20-something asshats who actually believe the only reason to ride a fine piece of machinery is to go fast as possible. He probably can't imagine that someone actually gets a charge out of "out riding" him just because he happens to have indulged himself in a nice ride.

Same thing happens in the guitar world. Old guys who have loved to play forever finally say WTF, I'm going to get me a custom box because if not now, when? Am I going to wait until my fingers are contorted with arthritis when I can easily afford the money right now? Just because I don't play all that well? That's just plain silly! And some dweeb thinks he's pretty special because they play better on their $300 Takamine and not only that, he thinks he has a good reason to make fun of the guy. The nice guitar is a pleasure to play even if it's noodling in the living room by yourself. It feels wonderful and sounds wonderful even if you're not Leo Kottke.

Believe me, even at 15 mph that $8K bike is awfully fun to ride (assuming it fits of course!). Why do you think the Roubaix/Synapse type bike is such a growth niche right now? Top quality, comfortable, fun!! We older guys have the dough and we like to spend it!


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I ride really early in the morning when no one else is around, because my fragile psyche just can't take the abuse.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Camilo said:


> We older guys have the dough and we like to spend it!


If you've got any extra $$ I'd gladly give you the info to send it to my paypal account :thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jorgemonkey said:


> If you've got any extra $$ I'd gladly give you the info to send it to my paypal account :thumbsup:


Sorry I've got my own kids to give money to! ... although that's almost over (which is exactly why I splurged on a "better than I deserve" frameset this spring!)


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

1) he: Intervalles?
2) You: stinky gilet?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

AlanE said:


> Passing someone on the bike at least takes some physical effort. Passing another car just means you're depressing the gas pedal harder.


You're wrong. It's the same with a bike. It may or may not have anything to do with "ability" and everything to do with how hard the cylist choses to ride.



AlanE said:


> Besides, being faster than someone else is the very definition of being superior, at least as cycling is concerned.


Even more wrong this time, steeeeeriiiiiike two!. The purpose of most cyclists is NOT to be the fastest. It is to ride and enjoy it.


----------



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

At the end of the day who really cares?? Just go at a pace you plan on get your training in and be happy with it.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hilarious. . .*



AlanE said:


> I have to admit, I do get some satisfaction when I pass someone else riding a high end bike, especially when I'm out on my rusty old fixie wearing a plain t-shirt and they're decked out in the full pro-team kit.


Makes to sense. I have a bike that's around $6.5K (no team kits) and some days I'm just concentrating on my position and not hauling a*s. If some silly pri*k on a crappy fixie and plan t-shirt rides by I could care less. I'm not rich, but make over $110K a year, so a $6.5K bike is not expensive at all. People like you have low self-esteem, so you try to feel better by acting the tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

farva said:


> His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool.


Maybe he just remembered he'd left a pot on the stove?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more data*

I had a $10,000 bike and I "let" people pass me all the time. So there.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Camilo said:


> <snip> The purpose of most cyclists is NOT to be the fastest. It is to ride and enjoy it.


Yup. I recently decided to stop riding with the race group. Pace was too high for me to enjoy the ride. I enjoyed the suffering though  

I like to go out and enjoy a 6 to 8 hour ride at a moderate pace (16-17mph), sometimes slower. Then I can see the sights and think about whatever I want. At a high training pace, the only thoughts I have are about the suffering.

And yeah, I have a fairly nice bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JoelS said:


> Yup. I recently decided to stop riding with the race group. Pace was too high for me to enjoy the ride. I enjoyed the suffering though
> 
> I like to go out and enjoy a 6 to 8 hour ride at a moderate pace (16-17mph), sometimes slower. Then I can see the sights and think about whatever I want. At a high training pace, the only thoughts I have are about the suffering.
> 
> And yeah, I have a fairly nice bike.



Me too.....My average Saturday ride is 6-7 hrs on the bike.....I'll stop and eat, take pictures, and just enjoy myself......I have some nice bikes and I've been passed by many people....I doesn't bother me....


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

Brad the Bold said:


> Allow me to summarize the thread.
> 
> Fast or Slow
> Young or Old
> ...



And we can't spell.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> i've never been passed since i got my bike.


I've been passed 3 times while riding by myself.

1) Riding with my wife.

2) I pulled out of a side road at the bottom of a hill and was passed by a guy on a TT rig. He turned off before I could make up my mind about whether or not I should cough up a lung trying to pass him back.

3) A guy passed me on a hill and turned around and smiled as he was going by. I was not having a good day, and that made it less good. We will call that a "recovery day".

OTH, I've been DROPPED more times than I can remember. I'm sure AlanE can remember many of them. :thumbsup: 

But seriously, if you ride in an area with LOTS of possible routes, you don't pass or get passed all that often. If you live in a place like Boulder, that just doesn't have that many roads, and tons of world class athletes, most people get passed several times every ride.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

theBreeze said:


> And somehow this attitude (shared by more than one poster in this thread) is NOT being a prick? So what if someone has an expensive bike and you pass them. You don't know them, you don't know what they are riding for or how far they've already gone. Yet you make assumptions about them and yourself based on what they are riding and how they are dressed.
> 
> Just because I pass a Porsche in my slightly dented Subaru with 100K miles on it doesn't make me superior.
> 
> Ya'll need to just get over yourselves.


I agree 110% Amen


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bianch342 said:


> I agree 110% Amen


Hey now, don't forget that just because a guy/girl passes you in a Porsche while you are in your Subaru, it doesn't mean that person is superior to you just because they have a Porsche and you don't. For all they know, the Subaru is your daily driver and the Ferrari is at home in the garage. All kidding aside, there is a lot more to a person beyond material possessions, money, the bike he rides, the car he drives, the suit he wears, etc. Heck, half or more of the people with expensive toys out there have debt coming out their ears and a credit rating in the 500's, maybe 600's. Plus, there are things like honesty, integrity, passion, kindness, warm heartedness, politeness, responsibility, etc. that count too.

In the end, everybody ride whatever you want, and be happy doing so.

Good Lord, we are talking about riding bikes and buying bikes here people. Not saving the world from Hitler or whatever other monster is out there.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

When I was a kid, and Corvettes were new to the world, everyone knew that "no one ever passes a Corvette". It was an accepted point of honor that people with Corvettes would stay ahead of everyone else on interstates.

This evolved into another interesting road "fact" a few years later; Question: What is on the front bumper of every Corvette?, Answer: A Chevette.

Same ****, different day.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe some of these people just want an opportunity to ride with someone...though I'd expect a "hello" from them.
I live in a rider's wasteland...very few people on bikes out here...too bad, the roads are some of the best I've ridden on. If I see someone on a bike ahead of me I will do my best to chase them down just to say "hi". 

Too many seem to see riding and the bike you ride as a direct challenge...to I'm not sure what. It is funny to read the stories though.
Ride on and keep providing us with humorous tales of the road...thanks.


----------



## genius1265 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sometimes people dont want to ride with you. I know that I was out rollerblading recently and this older dude in pretty good shape. Caught up to me he was making me uncomfortable because I didnt want to have him right their with me. So over 2.5 miles I picked it up, I finally dropped him about a half mile from the parking lot. I realized I looked like a tool but I just didnt want him around me (exercise is my "me time") Anys ways I couldnt change out of my skates fast enough upon getting back to my car to go before he got back to the parking lot. He skated over to me and said man you were really cranking it I was trying to hang with ya but it just wasnt happening. I just smiled and said "yeah" even though he knew i was trying to drop him. Why should I have to fall off the back and go slower just to get away from you just because I want some space, thats the moral.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Or you caught someone doing intervals.


ding ding! correct and balanced answer. Whenever you encounter another rider on the road, you have no idea what they are out there doing/have done. they may be finishing a git wrenching interval session, starting a session, who knows! we have an MUT (trail) that runs almost by my front door. usually after a training ride I hop on the trail and spin the last 6 miles home as a cool down. you would not believe how many tools jump on my wheel unsolicited. I have no problem slowing and telling them to get the f*** off my wheel. to the OP, maybe the guy was politely saying get off my wheel. its an open road.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I let them pass me all the time so they can get a chance to take a look at my 09 SuperSix with the complete Sram Red components, 3T Ergonova carbon handlebar with matching stem, Selle SMP Carbon Saddle, 3T carbon seat post Garmin Edge 500 computer and Tubs DV3KT Reynolds. I am not sure if this stuff is closed to 8k but please dont tell my wife. I told her I got it at Kmart on a blue light special.lols 

I am not a racer and I dont plan to be one but for a 46 year old dude who can avg 19 to 22mph on a typical group ride and can hang with century rides easily and whos only been doing this for 2.5 years I am happy so please pass me all you want. 

Its how I roll
Midwestplaya:thumbsup:


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I ride a FG and everybody passes me. It's a 'Win/Win' situation. I'm having fun on my FG, and expect to be passed, and they get to put another 'Rider-Passed' notch in their Top Tube.

john


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Terex said:


> When I was a kid, and Corvettes were new to the world, everyone knew that "no one ever passes a Corvette". It was an accepted point of honor that people with Corvettes would stay ahead of everyone else on interstates..


Hahahaha, that's funny. I have a Corvette (2004 C5) and LOTS of people pass me. They seem to think that if they pass me they've "beaten" me. It seems like some kind of goal to attain for a major ego trip. I just let 'em go as, if they pass me, they're really speeding and I'm not willing to risk driving that those speeds. We all know whose car is the "fastest" and some of us don't have to prove it.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I beat a roadie in lycra on my commute once riding my hardtail mtb. I even had a pannier. He was no match for me.... 















.


until he clipped onto his pedals.


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm amazed how many people admittedly try to catch up with someone that has recently passed them - if I'm going my speed, which is a little faster than your speed, just let me by. I don't want some sweaty guy a foot off my wheel trying to make a point that he's as fast as I am...I really don't care. If I wanted to ride in a group, I would. If I'm alone, I want to ride alone, and appreciate the personal space. That is probably my single greatest pet peeve in cycling.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

mrk_d said:


> I'm amazed how many people admittedly try to catch up with someone that has recently passed them - if I'm going my speed, which is a little faster than your speed, just let me by. I don't want some sweaty guy a foot off my wheel trying to make a point that he's as fast as I am...I really don't care. If I wanted to ride in a group, I would. If I'm alone, I want to ride alone, and appreciate the personal space. That is probably my single greatest pet peeve in cycling.


Some days, you just need a rabbit.


----------



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Besides, being faster than someone else is the very definition of being superior, at least as cycling is concerned.
> 
> 
> > road cyclling you mean... outside that narrow field in the cycling spectrum.. speed.. isnt always the yardstick... think trials.. think 24h events.. think control.. think endurance..
> ...


----------



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

Camilo said:


> Even more wrong this time, steeeeeriiiiiike two!. The purpose of most cyclists is NOT to be the fastest. It is to ride and enjoy it.


ahhh!! preachin to the choir!!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

One thing that never fails specially when I am involved in a Century ride, no matter how fast I go or how many folks I pass, Someone will always pass me.lols

I love Cycling and in the end thats what mattters when its no longer fun then its time to find another hobby.

MidwestPlaya


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Midwest Playa said:


> I let them pass me all the time so they can get a chance to take a look at my 09 SuperSix with the complete Sram Red components, 3T Ergonova carbon handlebar with matching stem, Selle SMP Carbon Saddle, 3T carbon seat post Garmin Edge 500 computer and Tubs DV3KT Reynolds. I am not sure if this stuff is closed to 8k but please dont tell my wife. I told her I got it at Kmart on a blue light special.lols
> 
> I am not a racer and I dont plan to be one but for a 46 year old dude who can avg 19 to 22mph on a typical group ride and can hang with century rides easily and whos only been doing this for 2.5 years I am happy so please pass me all you want.
> 
> ...


That's totally impressive.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> I let them pass me all the time so they can get a chance to take a look at my 09 SuperSix with the complete Sram Red components, 3T Ergonova carbon handlebar with matching stem, Selle SMP Carbon Saddle, 3T carbon seat post Garmin Edge 500 computer and Tubs DV3KT Reynolds. I am not sure if this stuff is closed to 8k but please dont tell my wife. I told her I got it at Kmart on a blue light special.lols
> 
> I am not a racer and I dont plan to be one but for a 46 year old dude who can avg 19 to 22mph on a typical group ride and can hang with century rides easily and whos only been doing this for 2.5 years I am happy so please pass me all you want.
> 
> ...


Based upon this picture of you, I never would have guessed that you are 46 years old. You look damn good for your age.

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/DSCN1996.JPG


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Based upon this picture of you, I never would have guessed that you are 46 years old. You look damn good for your age.
> 
> https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/medium/DSCN1996.JPG



Dang Man you exposed me.lols

This was actually a pics of me when I first got the Supersix 8 months ago, and can you tell the upgrades.lols

Man my wife is really going to kill me now.lols


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> Dang Man you exposed me.lols
> 
> This was actually a pics of me when I first got the Supersix 8 months ago, and can you tell the upgrades.lols
> 
> Man my wife is really going to kill me now.lols


Yeah, pretty much everything but the frame. You went from Shimano to SRAM and replaced the crank. You replaced the bars. You replaced the wheels. I think the saddle, stem, and frame might be the only thing that you originally got with the bike.

Seriously, are you 46 years old? Married I will believe. 46 I am struggling with.

Edit to add: That pic was posted in that thread when you had originally gotten the bike. The reason I can remember that thread so well is because I want some of those garage cabinets that one of the guys posted in the background of his Cannondale shot.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> Some days, you just need a rabbit.


^this

There's plenty of people who do the same to me when I pass them as well


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fixies*



jmlapoint said:


> I ride a FG and everybody passes me. It's a 'Win/Win' situation. I'm having fun on my FG, and expect to be passed, and they get to put another 'Rider-Passed' notch in their Top Tube.
> 
> john


I've ridden a fixed gear on many hilly double centuries. After things settle down about 20 miles out, I end up playing leap frog with others constantly. I pass them on the climbs, they come flying by on the descents, over and over and over. I did this once with a guy on a recumbent for 220 miles, and we finished 4 minutes apart.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*That's it.*



dysfunction said:


> Some days, you just need a rabbit.


Someone passing, or better yet, two or more riders passing, is a great inspiration to step up the pace. On most days, except for hills, that's the only way I'll increase my heart rate. Chasing a rabbit provides a goal, and when (if) you catch him, a momentum to pace your effort to, like a speed interval behind a gurney, car, trash truck, whatever. :biggrin5:

If I want to ride alone, I just won't chase riders that pass me, and could care less if someone is drafting me, other than he'll usually force me to keep up my effort, which sometimes I don't necessarily want to do.  In those cases, just motion the guy to pass and let him go, no problem.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

louise said:


> And we can't spell.


Dang! (Competitive spelling prick...)


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

Brad the Bold said:


> Allow me to summarize the thread.
> 
> Fast or Slow
> Young or Old
> ...





louise said:


> And we can't spell.





Brad the Bold said:


> Dang! (Competitive spelling prick...)


Awesome thread volley, I think I just found my signature.........................


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Its not the bicycle, it's the motor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XLS2-0WWUw

Personally, my bike is more than good enough for me and it cost a lot less than the usual suspects on the cover of Bicycling magazine. I still do fairly well in the bicycle portion of my triathlons and will carry me quite well in the Century ride I am signed up for in September. 

Sometimes I get passed, even by lady riders, but when they are national level athletes that is to be expected. I race against myself, not others, so who gives a rip about whether I pass someone or they pass me! And yes, I normally pass more than I am passed these days, but I ride more than they do, so anything else would show more about me than them.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I got passed the other day by a guy... on a tandem, without a stoker. Oh the shame  

and no, I didn't chase after him.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

dysfunction said:


> I got passed the other day by a guy... on a tandem, without a stoker. Oh the shame
> 
> and no, I didn't chase after him.


I got passed a few years ago by a guy on a Colnago, towing his two daughters in a Burley trailer! :shocked: Man, he was booking! His daughters were giggling.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> I got passed a few years ago by a guy on a Colnago, towing his two daughters in a Burley trailer! :shocked: Man, he was booking! His daughters were giggling.


Reminds me of 2006 when I started to get back into riding again and drop some weight. I was on Beach Drive and decided to climb the hill for the Mormon Temple for old times sake when I used to do hill repeats/intervals on it. Well, there was a guy on a bike with a child trailer on it in front of me about 50 yards. Figured I would catch him by the top. I turned myself inside out trying to catch him and didn't gain any ground. I blamed it on my bike weighing 22 pounds. LOL I was really out of shape back then.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what you guys are talking about, i've never been passed.:cornut:


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

How were you working together on a descent? Sounds like you passed him, he caught up to you and then attacked and dropped you. He was on your wheel for 5 min? Not sure if I'd call that wheelsucking.
Doesn't sound like the friendliest guy and prob a bit on the insecure side. A smile and "thanks for the wheel" would have been cooler and you prob would have thought "wow he was strong" rather than the lasting impression he gave you.
People get competitive on their bikes. There are ways of being friendly and competitive and ways of being jerkish. Much of it is perception. Some of it can be taking advantage of silly things like stoplights.... or dropped chains. Happens everywhere.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I'll never forget that hill!*



fabsroman said:


> Reminds me of 2006 when I started to get back into riding again and drop some weight. I was on Beach Drive and decided to climb the hill for the Mormon Temple for old times sake when I used to do hill repeats/intervals on it. Well, there was a guy on a bike with a child trailer on it in front of me about 50 yards. Figured I would catch him by the top. I turned myself inside out trying to catch him and didn't gain any ground. I blamed it on my bike weighing 22 pounds. LOL I was really out of shape back then.


Used to ride up Beach Drive to the Wheaton Rec center, meet with a bunch of hammerheads who'd do a loop down to Ross Drive, another challenging, but short climb, then back up Beach. They'd always attack that hill up to the tabernacle, then come back down another street to Beach and finish the ride. I can remember at my peak of fitness around age 41, struggling up to the temple, barely staying in contact with the riders I was with, they probably thinking the same thing, maybe once or twice reaching the top in front. Did the Ross climb last summer, just for old time's sake, but haven't gotten the balls to take that one to the Wizard of Oz castle. Might check it out this Fall. :biggrin5:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Yeah, droped chains!*



zoikz said:


> ...People get competitive on their bikes. There are ways of being friendly and competitive and ways of being jerkish. Much of it is perception. Some of it can be taking advantage of silly things like stoplights.... or dropped chains. Happens everywhere.


Like Andy Schleck dropping his on the TDF climb today, and Contador attacking, taking over the yellow jersey from Schleck! :frown2: Bobke called it "unsportsmanlike."


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Just thought I'd share one of my experiences, even though it didn't take place on the road.

I log a fair amount of mileage on the road and have no qualms about passing or being passed. I always call out a greeting either way.

Several months ago, I felt like a change and pulled out my 18 yr old Specialized Rockhopper and decided to hit some trails. This old beauty doesn't even have front suspension, but holds a special place in my heart. I was riding up a hill at a good tempo when I passed a guy on a fairly new looking Specialized full suspension 29er. I give him the ole' "how's it going?" as I motor by. When we were close to the summit, I hear him coming up from behind and look back to see him standing up and pushing to the top. I'm still riding my tempo and we reach the summit together. Right before he stops to dismount and end his ride (there is a entrance to the trails their where I can only assume he parked his car), he says "if I had known you were coming up, I would have never let you pass me." I wasn't in the mood to get into something with another rider, but all I could think was what an a-hole this guy was. He has no idea what kind of rider or fitness level I have and just believed he was the better rider solely on how much better his equipment was. I just continued the rest of ride because that was not my finishing point. I have the benefit of only living 8 miles from the trails so I ride there as warm up and ride home as a cool down.

Some people are just special.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> Just thought I'd share one of my experiences, even though it didn't take place on the road.
> 
> I log a fair amount of mileage on the road and have no qualms about passing or being passed. I always call out a greeting either way.
> 
> ...


Or, you were all over the good line to get up the hill and holding him back...

There's nothing worse than riding a trail, having a good flow going and suddenly finding some slow moving obstacle pop up on a hill. 

If you were on a narrow trail, you were in his way. The polite thing to do would have been to get out of his way. 

Quit acting special.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> Or, you were all over the good line to get up the hill and holding him back...
> 
> There's nothing worse than riding a trail, having a good flow going and suddenly finding some slow moving obstacle pop up on a hill.
> 
> ...


You're quite the active poster/member of this forum, so it's unfortunate you had such an a-hole response. Other more constructive posters with your thoughts might have asked about the trail conditions. This wasn't a stretch of singletrack. The entire climb was a wide, almost firetrail type of path. Wide enough on this climb for 4-5 riders to ride abreast. It also wasn't an extremely rutted path either. I passed him on the far left and stayed on the left of the trail. He chose the right side and was sticking with that also.

Was it you I passed on that trail.....? Just wondering......


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> You're quite the active poster/member of this forum, so it's unfortunate you had such an a-hole response. Other more constructive posters with your thoughts might have asked about the trail conditions. This wasn't a stretch of singletrack. The entire climb was a wide, almost firetrail type of path. Wide enough on this climb for 4-5 riders to ride abreast. It also wasn't an extremely rutted path either. I passed him on the far left and stayed on the left of the trail. He chose the right side and was sticking with that also.
> 
> Was it you I passed on that trail.....? Just wondering......


Just remember, there's three sides to every story. 

your side, their side and the actual truth.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> Just remember, there's three sides to every story.
> 
> your side, their side and the actual truth.


How profound! And obviously that goes for anything and everything you or anyone else has posted here or anywhere else for that matter. I think most people with some sense realize that. 

It seems like you might be one of the elitist out their with some great gear who can't understand when someone who may not have reached your financial level yet has surpassed you in the fitness level. Seems like the only reason to post a response that completely missed the point of my post as related to the OP.

I just ride because I love to and would ride all day and everyday if I had the freedom to do so. I'm the San Francisco Bay Area and the trail I mentioned was the Lake Chabot bicycle loop. If you're nearby, let me know if you're in the area and I can tell you exactly which hill I'm talking about. We can even go for a ride if you want. See what I mean? I can even look past douchebaggery for the sake of just riding my bike.

Cheers!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> How profound! And obviously that goes for anything and everything you or anyone else has posted here or anywhere else for that matter. I think most people with some sense realize that.
> 
> It seems like you might be one of the elitist out their with some great gear who can't understand when someone who may not have reached your financial level yet has surpassed you in the fitness level. Seems like the only reason to post a response that completely missed the point of my post as related to the OP.
> 
> ...


Actually, I should apologize for taking my bad day out on you. Sorry. That wasn't cool. Didn't even consider our side of the story. 

Not an elitist at all, actually far from it. No kajillion dollar bikes in my basement. 

When I said there's 3 sides to the story, what I mean is every guy you pass on a kajillion dollar bike may have a backstory you don't know about. Might be coming in after 5 hours on the road and not interested in playing. Might be taking it easy. Might be a guy who just lost 60 pounds and got himself a present to celebrate. Or he might have more money than sense.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> Actually, I should apologize for taking my bad day out on you. Sorry. That wasn't cool. Didn't even consider our side of the story.
> 
> Not an elitist at all, actually far from it. No kajillion dollar bikes in my basement.
> 
> When I said there's 3 sides to the story, what I mean is every guy you pass on a kajillion dollar bike may have a backstory you don't know about. Might be coming in after 5 hours on the road and not interested in playing. Might be taking it easy. Might be a guy who just lost 60 pounds and got himself a present to celebrate. Or he might have more money than sense.


I appreciate the apology. My apologies for not just dropping the issue also. Stubbornness is a bad trait I have.

I absolutely agree that the guy that passed me may have been riding significantly longer and farther than I. He could have been a pro MTB rider for all I know. My point was that whether I passed a rider or he passed me, I would never even consider saying something like "I would have never let you pass me" for exactly the reason you mentioned. I don't know his circumstances, but he sure as heck doesn't know mine either. Maybe I was a pro MTB rider on holiday and was riding a bike I borrowed from the neighborhood kids!  

The ride invite still stands though. I'm always up for (schedule permitting) riding both road or trail with just about anyone.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> I appreciate the apology. My apologies for not just dropping the issue also. Stubbornness is a bad trait I have.
> 
> I absolutely agree that the guy that passed me may have been riding significantly longer and farther than I. He could have been a pro MTB rider for all I know. My point was that whether I passed a rider or he passed me, I would never even consider saying something like "I would have never let you pass me" for exactly the reason you mentioned. I don't know his circumstances, but he sure as heck doesn't know mine either. Maybe I was a pro MTB rider on holiday and was riding a bike I borrowed from the neighborhood kids!
> 
> The ride invite still stands though. I'm always up for (schedule permitting) riding both road or trail with just about anyone.


Ditto if yer ever in Wisconsin.

I can even one up you on out of date mountain bikes. (1984 stumpjumper clone...)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> "if I had known you were coming up, I would have never let you pass me."


Sounds like something someone might say in jest, at the expense of themselves after they get passed on their high-tech machine by a retro bike.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Let's face it, most (not all) cyclists are douchebags *

It's the reason I ride alone.


*present company excluded


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Sounds like something someone might say in jest, at the expense of themselves after they get passed on their high-tech machine by a retro bike.


Definitely a possibility, although the way he said it didn't sound like a joke amongst fellow riders to me.


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

vwvapor said:


> He has no idea what kind of rider or fitness level I have and just believed he was the better rider solely on how much better his equipment was.
> 
> "I would have never let you pass me"



He does sound like a dick. Just mentally push things like that away. Why let his sourness affect your mood?

However I don't think anyone, pinhead or not, thinks of equipment in terms like that.
Like "Jason has a $2k bike. Mine costs $5k so I must be faster."
Unless they've never ridden; and then they catch on during the first 20 miles.


----------



## kngjse (Jul 20, 2010)

I took up cycling after 25 years of basketball cause i needed something that wasnt killing my body, there is not a soul on this planet that is more competative then me but MY cycling is not competative at all, maybe because competative cycling is something that you have to search for and isnt plastered in your face like other sports but i couldnt care less if i get passed and if somebody gets offended cause i passed them, that is a them issue not me. I would never NOT pass cause i dont want to hurt a GROWN MANS feeligs, i ride at my pace to enjoy my ride and if my pace happens to be slower so be it and if it happens to be faster so be it.
I have no problem with others passion what i do find rather funny is how the 8k bike riders think they have a monopoly on cycling, they roll up, never friendly, always looking down on everyone, thinking they own the path, i get a good laugh out of it so 8k riders keep thinking we are looking up to you, those looks you get are really us laughing...keep the attitude but the mouths shut, you will eventually say something to the wrong person and end up with 7k in repairs to your 8k bike


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Flat Out said:


> Let's face it, most (not all) cyclists are douchebags *
> 
> It's the reason I ride alone.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I've encountered far more dopey d-bag cyclists on the internet than in person. For the most part, people I meet when I'm out riding are pretty darn cool and nice. Sure, met a few duds but hey, if they want to go around being in a bad mood, that's their problem, not mine.

I do enjoy riding alone but I've also met a few of my current riding pals when I was out riding, bumped into them on a climb or something, got to talking...and now a few years later we are friends.

And, I also see way more $8000 bikes on the internet than I do in person. I don't know where all of them live, but I generally see people riding bikes in the $2500-$5000 range. (and I mean cyclists, not just those folks puttering around town with a beer in a brown bag...and yes, I realize this brings up the debate of what constitutes a cyclist...)


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

nayr497 said:


> I have to say that I've encountered far more dopey d-bag cyclists on the internet than in person. For the most part, people I meet when I'm out riding are pretty darn cool and nice. Sure, met a few duds but hey, if they want to go around being in a bad mood, that's their problem, not mine.
> 
> I do enjoy riding alone but I've also met a few of my current riding pals when I was out riding, bumped into them on a climb or something, got to talking...and now a few years later we are friends.
> 
> And, I also see way more $8000 bikes on the internet than I do in person. I don't know where all of them live, but I generally see people riding bikes in the $2500-$5000 range. (and I mean cyclists, not just those folks puttering around town with a beer in a brown bag...and yes, I realize this brings up the debate of what constitutes a cyclist...)


There are two kinds of high end bike owners, serious racers and wealthy middle aged men dealing with their mid-life crises. :biggrin5: Both groups tend to ride in pre-arranged club rides or with their friends. I seldom see either of them riding solo, which isn't to say not at all, just much less than the commuters on their beaters and the lumpen proletariat on their sub $1500. bikes that are often a few years old.

The two groups obviously spill over into each other. So don't be upset by the snooty guy on the Pinarello who chases you down after you pass. He's just warming up for the club ride he's late to, or dealing with his mid-life crisis. Make him work for victory! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

vwvapor said:


> Just thought I'd share one of my experiences, even though it didn't take place on the road.
> 
> I log a fair amount of mileage on the road and have no qualms about passing or being passed. I always call out a greeting either way.
> 
> ...


He never really said it was because he had better equipment than you. Maybe he just thought he was more physically fit than you. When I pass somebody or I get passed, I never think about the bike they are riding, I just think either I am in better shape than them, they are in better shape than me, I have 50 more miles in already than they do, or they have 50 more miles in already than I do.

Unless he actually said "With equipment like this, there is no way that you should be able to pass me", you really do not know what he was thinking.

FYI - his comment probably would have pissed me off too, but not because I would think he thought he was better than me because of his equipment, but because I would think he thought he was better than me straight up on the same equipment.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

All I can say is this, to me I would rather see a person spend his money on something that will somehow keep him fit, rather than spend his money on Gambling, Drugs, or Alcohol. Does it really matter if he is a Pro or a sereous cyclist, or just want to have a nice bike? I think every person in this world has a right to do what pleases them. One thing I have learned in my life is I never get jelous of anyone, If a person wants to spend his hard earned money on a nice bike so be it. We all only live once so live it and love it while you are here on this Earth because once we passed, someone else will take over the buying of the Exotic bikes.lols

I am still going to buy a Colnago and if for some reason I dont get it, My son whos in college studying to be a Physical Therapist promised me a brand new one. (;

Dont Hate the Playa Hate the game.lols

MidwestPlaya


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> All I can say is this, to me I would rather see a person spend his money on something that will somehow keep him fit, rather than spend his money on Gambling, Drugs, or Alcohol. Does it really matter if he is a Pro or a sereous cyclist, or just want to have a nice bike? I think every person in this world has a right to do what pleases them. One thing I have learned in my life is I never get jelous of anyone, If a person wants to spend his hard earned money on a nice bike so be it. We all only live once so live it and love it while you are here on this Earth because once we passed, someone else will take over the buying of the Exotic bikes.lols
> 
> I am still going to buy a Colnago and if for some reason I dont get it, My son whos in college studying to be a Physical Therapist promised me a brand new one. (;
> 
> ...


If you get a Colnago, it will make your Cannondale look and feel like crap beneath you. I have a CAAD5 and I want to throw it into a dumpster when comparing it to my Colnagos. Me, I only have 5 Colnagos right now and I am getting ready to buy my 6th, a Colnago Master X-Light. Sell your Cannondale frame and buy a used Colnago.

As far as every person having the right to do what pleases them, I don't necessarily agree with that. They have the right to pursue what pleases them, but they have to be able to afford it. For instance, buying a Colnago would please you, but you have to be able to afford it. Not a knock on you, but an example about how it isn't a right. Also, what if somebody got pleasure out of punching people in the face? Like I said, everybody should have the right to pursue happiness, with certain limitations.

Of course, you picked the most expensive Colnago to post a picture of. My wife says that I should just frame the Master X-Light that I buy since I have wanted it for 25 years now, I have enough other bikes to ride, and I cry enough whenever I get a scratch in one of my Colnagos (just a little less on either of the Artes). One day, I might eventually own a Colnago Ferrari. Crazy thing is we are almost the same age since I turn 39 in a month, and I am saving for college education for a 3 year old and 1 year old. When they graduate college, we might finally have some money.


----------



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm fat...I don't pass people. I can't relate. (insert F bomb here)


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> If you get a Colnago, it will make your Cannondale look and feel like crap beneath you. I have a CAAD5 and I want to throw it into a dumpster when comparing it to my Colnagos. Me, I only have 5 Colnagos right now and I am getting ready to buy my 6th, a Colnago Master X-Light. Sell your Cannondale frame and buy a used Colnago.
> 
> As far as every person having the right to do what pleases them, I don't necessarily agree with that. They have the right to pursue what pleases them, but they have to be able to afford it. For instance, buying a Colnago would please you, but you have to be able to afford it. Not a knock on you, but an example about how it isn't a right. Also, what if somebody got pleasure out of punching people in the face? Like I said, everybody should have the right to pursue happiness, with certain limitations.
> 
> Of course, you picked the most expensive Colnago to post a picture of. My wife says that I should just frame the Master X-Light that I buy since I have wanted it for 25 years now, I have enough other bikes to ride, and I cry enough whenever I get a scratch in one of my Colnagos (just a little less on either of the Artes). One day, I might eventually own a Colnago Ferrari. Crazy thing is we are almost the same age since I turn 39 in a month, and I am saving for college education for a 3 year old and 1 year old. When they graduate college, we might finally have some money.



I agree with what you said regarding the Cannondale but most likely my son wont mind taking it off my hands just like what he did with the Specialized Tarmac.lols I just posted the Ferrari version for pics but I will be very happy with the EP model Colnago with the Campy Components and some light wheels.lols

I will probably have one sometime next year. I am going to wait for a good deal to come along. I dont even care if its a used one as long as its not been abused. I am a 52cm ok if we have the same size frame keep me in mind.:thumbsup: 

Take Care

MidwestPlaya


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> He never really said it was because he had better equipment than you. Maybe he just thought he was more physically fit than you. When I pass somebody or I get passed, I never think about the bike they are riding, I just think either I am in better shape than them, they are in better shape than me, I have 50 more miles in already than they do, or they have 50 more miles in already than I do.
> 
> Unless he actually said "With equipment like this, there is no way that you should be able to pass me", you really do not know what he was thinking.
> 
> FYI - his comment probably would have pissed me off too, but not because I would think he thought he was better than me because of his equipment, but because I would think he thought he was better than me straight up on the same equipment.


Absolutely valid possibility. Not the first option I thought of since my perception was that he was laboring a bit more to catch/keep up, but definitely a possibility of what prompted the remark. I wasn't exactly pissed about the comment. My thoughts were more like "wow, really?" I was actually a bit bummed that he stopped because it did get my competitive juices flowing and I would have liked to have someone to ride with for a bit to push the pace.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fredrico said:


> There are two kinds of high end bike owners, serious racers and wealthy middle aged men dealing with their mid-life crises. :biggrin5: Both groups tend to ride in pre-arranged club rides or with their friends. I seldom see either of them riding solo, which isn't to say not at all, just much less than the commuters on their beaters and the lumpen proletariat on their sub $1500. bikes that are often a few years old.
> 
> The two groups obviously spill over into each other. So don't be upset by the snooty guy on the Pinarello who chases you down after you pass. He's just warming up for the club ride he's late to, or dealing with his mid-life crisis. Make him work for victory! :thumbsup:


Frederico...yep, you are spot on here in regards to the two types. They are mostly what I encounter. I'll never fault someone for owning a really nice bike, I just get sad when they can't be bothered to ride it enough:cryin: 

Funny you should mention Pinarellos, as two of the biggest dummies I encounter on local group rides are atop Pinarellos.

1st guy has the dirtiest white bar tape I've ever seen. Yahhh, you ride your bike! Now spend 5 minutes cleaning your tape or take it to the LBS, buy some new tape, and have them wrap your bars for you. Actually, go with this second one, since you current tape job is horrible. Electrical tape has come undone and is smashed back down, there are gaps in the tape, etc. I mean if you are going to ride a Dogma, have a bit of pride in a very nice bike. He also seemingly has no idea how to ride/work in a paceline, which is far worse than dirty bar tape.

2nd guy also has a Dogma and all of the nicest, cleanest, newest gear, from brand new Sidis to S-Works helmet. His bike is nice, almost too pristine. (yeah, one is too dirty, one too clean...I know!) What bugs me about this dude is he refuses to take turns on the front, though it is a rotating double paceline ride. As soon as he gets there, he drops off. Huh? And then...he'll contest the sprint to the line. This just screams rookie...but from talking to others he is like 50 years old, has been riding for years and years and used to be really fast. I just think it is pretty dick-ish to refuse to pace the group yet contest a 20 dude group ride sprint, as if you are going to get paid or in the paper. It just seems lame to me to go for the line yet have the nerve to never, ever work up front during the ride.

Amusing that they both are on Dogmas.

Wow, that is a nice Colnago. I don't think I like the red bar tape, but a sweet looking bike for sure.


----------



## TheOcho (Jul 2, 2010)

Midwest playa i'm having a hard time believing that you're in your forties AND married. 

Not that it really matters, but saying "lols" after everything you write should be illegal for everyone except middle school girls.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> Frederico...yep, you are spot on here in regards to the two types. They are mostly what I encounter. I'll never fault someone for owning a really nice bike, I just get sad when they can't be bothered to ride it enough:cryin:
> 
> Funny you should mention Pinarellos, as two of the biggest dummies I encounter on local group rides are atop Pinarellos.
> 
> ...


LOL

I am in the same boat as both of the guys you describe. I have 4 Colnagos built up with Record and a Bianchi FG Lite built up with Record. I own every Zipp wheelset up to the 808's and most of them are built on Tune hubs. Granted, the tape jobs on most of my bikes are pretty good, but I did notice that the Cristallo's is getting a little crappy the other day and I noticed a gap in it.

I don't get to ride as much as I used to. I got back into it pretty decently in 2006 and put in about 4,000 miles in 2007. I was doing pretty good at the Cat 4 races and thinking about upgrading. However, our first child was born in 2007. Our second was born in 2009. I have my own legal/CPA practice and my wife and I share child care duties because we do not want to put them in daycare. So, I don't get to ride a lot anymore. Plus, getting sick last fall and being out of work for 75 days and off the bike for 206 days didn't help anything. Anyway, I don't have the option of working a 9 to 5 and riding my bike or the trainer at 5:30 every day. However, between my wife and I we make enough money such that I can buy some nice bikes, along with other things like funding our retirement, our kids' college funds, other toys, etc.

I was a sprinter as a junior and I am still a sprinter now. We just don't like to do the work at the front of the line, but we thrive on the sprint. I wish I could find a riding buddy that would sprint against me for yellow signs, etc. like my training partner and I used to do when we were juniors. That doesn't happen anymore. So, if I can make it to the end of the group ride, I will test out my sprint. About the only time I work on those group rides is when people try to go off the front or when I am feeling, really, really, really good.

Any way you look at it, I am causing a problem if I don't want to take my 1 minute plus pulls at the front yet want to maintain contact with the group. If I continually rotate to the back that doesn't work for me because the really slow people let huge gaps open up. However, if I try to cut in, people get bent out of shape. Then, I try to let all the fast guys back in in front of me, but the slow people behind me want to take their turn at the front so they can get shelled off the back once the pace picks up, which I know where and when it will be picked up. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.

I don't get bent out of shape about the guys that ramp up the pace and shatter the group ride, because I think it is good training. If somebody wants to rotate through the paceline by taking a 5 second pull, I'm fine with that too. If somebody wants to get to the front and crank up the mph by 5, I'm fine with that too. Might even be fine with it if they crank it up by 10. I am also fine with whatever people want to ride and what they want to wear while riding.

Why can't we all just ride our freaking bikes without passing judgment on others? As long as everybody keeps their bike upright and doesn't wreck me, or make me very nervous about being wrecked, it was a great ride.

Bar tape, really? If the guy doesn't have enough time to ride, what makes you think he has enough time to take a trip to the LBS and have the tape changed? I have tape sitting in my cabinet and was actually working on my bike last night at 2:00 in the morning. I thought about changing the tape out, but was exhausted and could hardly see straight, so I took option B, going to bed, over changing the tape. The front derailleur and saddle install had taken a lot longer than I expected (e.g., the problem wasn't with the front derailleur, but with the screw for the braze on that was included with the chain watcher).


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

TheOcho said:


> Midwest playa i'm having a hard time believing that you're in your forties AND married.
> 
> Not that it really matters, but saying "lols" after everything you write should be illegal for everyone except middle school girls.


Lance is against it also. Didn't you see the Radio Shack commercial on the Versus coverage of the Tour?


----------



## Highreachguy (Mar 9, 2010)

*is that a record?*

9 colnagos in one post... Back to topic, i was passed by a 100 dollar bike yesterday... I was so happy when the sun came out this morning.. Luckily i was jogging and on the sidewalk facing traffic... damn cyclists... he made it better by saying on your left while being on my right... go figure..

Id be pretty stoked on this bike though CLX 2.0 Ultegra in blue though!!1



fabsroman said:


> If you get a Colnago, it will make your Cannondale look and feel like crap beneath you. I have a CAAD5 and I want to throw it into a dumpster when comparing it to my Colnagos. Me, I only have 5 Colnagos right now and I am getting ready to buy my 6th, a Colnago Master X-Light. Sell your Cannondale frame and buy a used Colnago.
> 
> As far as every person having the right to do what pleases them, I don't necessarily agree with that. They have the right to pursue what pleases them, but they have to be able to afford it. For instance, buying a Colnago would please you, but you have to be able to afford it. Not a knock on you, but an example about how it isn't a right. Also, what if somebody got pleasure out of punching people in the face? Like I said, everybody should have the right to pursue happiness, with certain limitations.
> 
> Of course, you picked the most expensive Colnago to post a picture of. My wife says that I should just frame the Master X-Light that I buy since I have wanted it for 25 years now, I have enough other bikes to ride, and I cry enough whenever I get a scratch in one of my Colnagos (just a little less on either of the Artes). One day, I might eventually own a Colnago Ferrari. Crazy thing is we are almost the same age since I turn 39 in a month, and I am saving for college education for a 3 year old and 1 year old. When they graduate college, we might finally have some money.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Great commercial!*



vwvapor said:


> Lance is against it also. Didn't you see the Radio Shack commercial on the Versus coverage of the Tour?


Also the one where Lance says people talk on their cell phones way too loud is spot on! The audio distorts and you can't pick up a word they saying! :shocked: :lol:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Rode yesterday.*



Highreachguy said:


> 9 colnagos in one post... Back to topic, i was passed by a 100 dollar bike yesterday... I was so happy when the sun came out this morning.. Luckily i was jogging and on the sidewalk facing traffic... damn cyclists... he made it better by saying on your left while being on my right... go figure..
> 
> Id be pretty stoked on this bike though CLX 2.0 Ultegra in blue though!!1


Did a quick loop up the W&OD (NVA), on my trusty steed of 26 years and counting, a "vintage" DeRosa, like the ones Eddy rode at the end of his career. :biggrin5: I've kept it stock, full Campy Super Record (the original), except for Suntour 6 speed freewheel.

That thing still rocks as well as it did new! Nobody passed me! Except a mountainbike commuter TRIED at a road intersection. Have to wholeheatedly agree with fabs who wants to throw his Cannondale in the dumpster, great bikes inspire great riding, a whole new level. It's just sad when I see some of these senior executive types, riding their "trophy bikes," not taking advantage of that. Great bikes give great rides, just like, well, great women give great sex! I'll stand by that metaphor.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i do intervals on my Surly Long Haul Trucker. it's fun to zip past someone in full pro team kit on the aero bars with a bike that has fenders. they are typically hammering along at 19mph.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Highreachguy said:


> 9 colnagos in one post... Back to topic, i was passed by a 100 dollar bike yesterday... I was so happy when the sun came out this morning.. Luckily i was jogging and on the sidewalk facing traffic... damn cyclists... he made it better by saying on your left while being on my right... go figure..
> 
> Id be pretty stoked on this bike though CLX 2.0 Ultegra in blue though!!1


Yeah, I am a Colnago fan, but I have a love/hate relationship with Colnago right now. Love the bikes, hate the business practices.

The CLX is a nice bike. That actually came out right as they were phasing out the Cristallo and starting to do all the mono frames in Taiwan. Can't agree with the blue though since red has always been my favorite color when it comes to cars and bikes. Have you seen the new Colnago MX10 mono frame. It looks pretty nice and is supposed to be Colnago's flagship mono frame, even above the CX-1.


----------



## Planetwide (May 19, 2010)

asciibaron said:


> i do intervals on my Surly Long Haul Trucker. it's fun to zip past someone in full pro team kit on the aero bars with a bike that has fenders. they are typically hammering along at 19mph.


I am probably one of "those guys" that you enjoy passing.

After surviving open heart surgery, my doc told me that I needed to change my lifestyle.

I tried running, and swimming. I found that I didn't enjoy either, so I pulled out my old Rockhopper (circa 1991) and rebuilt it from the ground up. This was easy for me, because. I used to do all my own bike maintenance. 2000km and a year later, I decided that it was time for a road bike.

I went into the store with $2500 to spend, but I walked out with a half price Lemond Tete de Course with Carbon everything - it was just to good of a deal to pass up.

The other day a young guy on a Cervelo passed me laughing. He was doing a 65km popular route in the country. I was on the final 8km of a 120km ride when he passed BTW.

I almost forgot to mention, I am 47 and the Lemond is one month old.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Wow*

Almost as many responses as the 'Contador is a d!ck' thread, which was a world record. I have always enjoyed passing the Pino dudes but never saw much worthwhile reaction out of them. I think 'more $ than legs' is the expression.

'It's not a race unless you pin a number on'??? I consciously don't race because I don't have much of a sprint and don't want the risk of injury. I especially enjoy dropping 'guys who race' on group rides. There are always better riders than you at some level and most cycling involves some competition unless you are out with your significant other or a friend for a spin.

Whenever we see someone ahead of us, we always try for a catch. Most often we get 'em. Maybe 20% of the time, there will be a competitive response. Tuesday night we got to the four mile run into town. I was riding with a friend who had been off the bike with tendinitis for two months. He mentioned how this sprint was his favorite.

I wound it up to about 27 mph (Garmin tcx file)for the first 3/4 of a mile with him on my wheel. We saw a guy in a red jersey ahead. Kept winding up and drew close. It was a Radio Shack jersey! Tres contempo. I drew even with him at 32mph and looked across. His triceps had some prison-quality ink on them. He looked at me like it was on so I started to dig in.

After a pause through a light at 27.5mph, we wound back up to about 32mph through the finish and he was still on my wheel in the corner of my eye. When we hit the line, I turned around and it was my friend behind me, not Mr. Radio Snack. I asked him where the red jersey was and he said that it had dropped off 3/4 mile back. 

We waited 48 seconds at the next light to turn left off a state highway into the center of town. As the light turned green the red jersey came ripping down the oncoming lane to our left and turned blind onto the oncoming lane of Broad St. in the center of town. Guess he didn't like being passed. Also he was lucky to be alive.

BTW, I always try to ride with stronger guys who kick my ass.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

You make a lot of really fine points.

Huh, I honestly never thought about the guy just being a sprinter. I really didn't. I've only been an avid road rider for a few years, so to me everyone is an all-arounder. I'm still getting better at all aspects so I don't think of myself as a sprinter, a climber, a whatever. I just try to keep up on the fast group rides. Maybe this guy is an old sprinter and that is all he likes to do. I guess I see him not pulling but sprinting as "unfair" but you're right...does it really matter? Nope! He handles his bike and has never done anything to me.

The bar tape thing doesn't really matter. I just take a bit of pride in my athletic tools, whether $80 soccer cleats, a $100 tennis racket, or a $5000 bike. It bugs me, but if it doesn't bother him, maybe he's just busy, tired, or more relaxed than me 

Yikes. You have a lot going on in your life and a lot of commitments. I have far fewer so we are in different situations. For me, I can make time to clean my bar tape, but if I had a family, a wife, kids, etc. it might be different.

Good post:thumbsup: 

Where are you located? I'll come and sprint against you anytime...as long as I get to ride one of your Colnagos! What size are you 



fabsroman said:


> LOL
> 
> I am in the same boat as both of the guys you describe. I have 4 Colnagos built up with Record and a Bianchi FG Lite built up with Record. I own every Zipp wheelset up to the 808's and most of them are built on Tune hubs. Granted, the tape jobs on most of my bikes are pretty good, but I did notice that the Cristallo's is getting a little crappy the other day and I noticed a gap in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Interesting post.*



thegock said:


> Almost as many responses as the 'Contador is a d!ck' thread, which was a world record. I have always enjoyed passing the Pino dudes but never saw much worthwhile reaction out of them. I think 'more $ than legs' is the expression.
> 
> 'It's not a race unless you pin a number on'??? I consciously don't race because I don't have much of a sprint and don't want the risk of injury. I especially enjoy dropping 'guys who race' on group rides. There are always better riders than you at some level and most cycling involves some competition unless you are out with your significant other or a friend for a spin.
> 
> ...


You know what's interesting about this account? You don't mention what brand of bike this guy was riding! You only mention his jersey. Now in a situation like that, the bikes just disappeared, somewhere around 22 mph! Then it becomes man against man, right? Maybe later, you and your buddies can get a laugh out of "what bike he was riding," but in the heat of battle, it was totally irrelevant, wasn't it?


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

farva said:


> What's the deal with guys on $8000 Pinarello's & similar rides who would rather die than let someone pass them? Are they really that insecure? We passed such a guy today who latched onto two of us working together on a decent. His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this in the last few months. Rant over


So maybe you two worked hard to pass his $8000 @ss and then bonked off in front of him. It sounds like you got dropped, or did you make an attempt to take off with him? Was it on a hill? Wicked corner? What makes this worth reading?

This could be more interesting if you included details like his cadence, fit on the bike, color of his socks, if his helmet was the right size- or other some such. As it is, it just sounds kinda whiny. Did you make an attempt to chat with the guy? Did you ever say "hey nice bike, how's it ride?"

Brighten up your stories with some fun details, action and humor, then at least you could be whiny but also a bit more interesting at the same time.

Cheers,

RW


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Sounds like something someone might say in jest, at the expense of themselves after they get passed on their high-tech machine by a retro bike.


Good point. If I'm in a good mood and not too out of breath to speak, I'll often make comments like that as I'm getting passed, although I try to infuse a little more humor or obvious sarcasm. Usually I receive a laugh, a "thanks for taking it easy on me" or a witty comment in return. But I'm sure there's more than one receiver of my comments who posted somewhere "you'll never believe what this fat guy bike said to me on my ride yesterday... so I dropped him like a bad habit!" and was all proud of himself. Sheesh.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> You make a lot of really fine points.
> 
> Huh, I honestly never thought about the guy just being a sprinter. I really didn't. I've only been an avid road rider for a few years, so to me everyone is an all-arounder. I'm still getting better at all aspects so I don't think of myself as a sprinter, a climber, a whatever. I just try to keep up on the fast group rides. Maybe this guy is an old sprinter and that is all he likes to do. I guess I see him not pulling but sprinting as "unfair" but you're right...does it really matter? Nope! He handles his bike and has never done anything to me.
> 
> ...


That post brought a smile to my face. Thank you.

I am in Maryland and I ride a 53cm Colnago, which is equivalent to a 51cm frame measured center to center. You are more than welcome to ride with me, but you can only borrow one of the Artes.

Yeah, I used to be super neat. I used to get really bent out of shape if everything wasn't clean, exactly where it should be, and working properly. My dad had a burnt out dashboard light when I was a kid and I told myself that would NEVER be me. Guess what, one of my dashboard lights burned out right after I got married. Then I got back into cycling. Then we had a kid. Then we had a second kid. Now, my cars are a disaster whereas they used to get washed a lot, waxed twice a year, and they were always clean on the inside. My office went from being clean and tidy with work places on several counters and cabinets for everything to looking like a hurricane came through. I have strollers and kids bikes everywhere and try to make sure I put all my tools right back where they belong or they will get lost in all the other crap. Things change in life.

My bikes used to be cleaned every weekend based upon which I had ridden that week. On my ride yesterday, your post made me look down at my red bar tape and notice that it was getting dirty. I was wondering how much more I could ride that bike before it really got bad. By the way, how do you wash cork bar tape? The black cork bar tape I have on 3 other bikes last so much longer. Then, I took a look at the white tape on my 25 year old Mino Denti and that stuff is brown in spots. Silver lining in the cloud is that I have seen other guys whose bikes are filthy compared to mine.

Same goes for my guns. I used to clean them thoroughly right after shooting them. Now, I try to remember which have been cleaned within the last year.

Regarding my sprint, I was able to hit 34 mph on a 2% grade at the end of my 30 mile ride yesterday. The speed limit was 30 mph on this road leading to my house and I was keeping up with traffic. I am finally starting to get my fitness back after being sick last August 30th to November 15th and being off the bike for 206 days.

I honestly hope you live in the Maryland area. I have met a lot of good people on this board that I have ridden with. I can never have too many good people to ride with.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

farva said:


> What's the deal with guys on $8000 Pinarello's & similar rides who would rather die than let someone pass them? Are they really that insecure? We passed such a guy today who latched onto two of us working together on a decent. His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this in the last few months. Rant over


Why couldn't you latch on after a decent of 5 minutes?

he was just putting down a can of whoop ass on ya


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

farva said:


> What's the deal with guys on $8000 Pinarello's & similar rides who would rather die than let someone pass them? Are they really that insecure? We passed such a guy today who latched onto _*two of us working together on a decent.*_ His sniffed ass for 5 or so minutes & then instead of taking a turn on the front launched an all out sprint to drop us. Correct me if I am wrong but that seems completely uncool. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this in the last few months. Rant over



I just re-read the original post..._*you got passed on a decent?*_ If you got passed on a decent, one of two things happened
1. The guy was heavier than you
2. He was a MUCH better cyclist than you...

an $8,000 Pinarello isn't going to do squat on a decent


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Alright, I've got a related story that is pretty entertaining. One of my normal routes is a dead-end out-and-back with a nice climb in the middle (the top of the climb is where you turn around) This morning I was on my back and I saw a guy coming the other direction just starting up the climb. I waved to him and he gave me kind of a funny look. After about five minutes the guy comes from behind and passes me. I thought it was a little strange because he didn't have enough time to do the climb (it takes about 10 minutes). 

Anyway, after he passed I thought it would be fun so I shifted up a gear and matched his speed but hung back about 100-200 feet behind him. I could tell he was pushing it but I felt pretty good, actually. After about a minute, he slowed down about 5-8kph, assuming he had dropped me, I imagine. Well, I didn't slow down so I passed him and waved again. Within seconds there he was again passing me and giving me another funny look. It didn't take long for him to slow down again, so I passed him again and said "have a good morning". He looked at me and said something in an angry tone. He seemed genuinely annoyed.

I didn't see what he was riding, but I did notice he had a four-spoke CF rear wheel that was noisy as hell. So here's my question, was I the douchebag in this situation? I wasn't trying to screw with the guy, and the only reason I passed him back is because he slowed down - twice. He seemed pretty flustered, though. Oh well. BTW, I ride a CAAD9 with an EDGE fork and Dura Ace 7700.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

TimV said:


> Alright, I've got a related story that is pretty entertaining. One of my normal routes is a dead-end out-and-back with a nice climb in the middle (the top of the climb is where you turn around) This morning I was on my back and I saw a guy coming the other direction just starting up the climb. I waved to him and he gave me kind of a funny look. After about five minutes the guy comes from behind and passes me. I thought it was a little strange because he didn't have enough time to do the climb (it takes about 10 minutes).
> 
> Anyway, after he passed I thought it would be fun so I shifted up a gear and matched his speed but hung back about 100-200 feet behind him. I could tell he was pushing it but I felt pretty good, actually. After about a minute, he slowed down about 5-8kph, assuming he had dropped me, I imagine. Well, I didn't slow down so I passed him and waved again. Within seconds there he was again passing me and giving me another funny look. It didn't take long for him to slow down again, so I passed him again and said "have a good morning". He looked at me and said something in an angry tone. He seemed genuinely annoyed.
> 
> I didn't see what he was riding, but I did notice he had a four-spoke CF rear wheel that was noisy as hell. So here's my question, was I the douchebag in this situation? I wasn't trying to screw with the guy, and the only reason I passed him back is because he slowed down - twice. He seemed pretty flustered, though. Oh well. BTW, I ride a CAAD9 with an EDGE fork and Dura Ace 7700.


Maybe he was doing intervals. He shouldn't be bent out of shape regardless.

Last weekend, two buddies and I had some guy hanging back about 50 or so yards. I have no idea if he was trying to bridge the gap or not, but we sorta had the hammer down a little. Not enough to put me in the red but enough to make me hurt and not a rotating pace line. My buddy just decided to turn up the speed a little after we got on a flatter stretch of road. I wish I knew what the guy's intent was behind us. Did he want to ride in with the group, was he worried about asking to ride in, did he want to be by himself, etc. Ultimately, he turned off at some point after being behind us for a couple miles. Oh well.

I say good morning, how you doing, etc. If they want to talk they will. If not, so be it. If I want to attempt to ride in with them, I ask. If I don't I just pass them and continue on with the ride. If they pass me and don't say anything, I assume that they don't want any company, but I still try to keep up and make them work to stay ahead.

This thread is nuts. LOL


----------



## ProphetBanana (May 28, 2010)

The insecure cyclists who must fulfill the role of elite roadie when pioneering their latest Italian bike porn are your friends. They give you the authority to call them out, and condemn they for being so illogical. Shouting and name calling always works. 

Also, it's always fun to play with these types of people. Dominate them like you would any Fred, and let their own insecurities get the best of them. Bam. You win the internetz.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> Maybe he was doing intervals. He shouldn't be bent out of shape regardless.
> 
> Last weekend, two buddies and I had some guy hanging back about 50 or so yards. I have no idea if he was trying to bridge the gap or not, but we sorta had the hammer down a little. Not enough to put me in the red but enough to make me hurt and not a rotating pace line. My buddy just decided to turn up the speed a little after we got on a flatter stretch of road. I wish I knew what the guy's intent was behind us. Did he want to ride in with the group, was he worried about asking to ride in, did he want to be by himself, etc. Ultimately, he turned off at some point after being behind us for a couple miles. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Back in the 80s when I got into it, any summer evening along Beach Drive between 6 and 8, you'd see lots of cyclists getting their rides in. You'd pass some, and others would pass you. If you were going more or less the same pace, you'd draft or be drafted, mostly in a friendly manner. Often three or four would group, and like the Pied Piper, attract more, until sometimes you'd have a nice paceline of 10 or 15 riders just jamming along at 22-25 mph. Only an exceptional few would get uptight about "status." It was wide open and just about anything was ok, playing leap frog with another rider, dropping someone on your wheel, whatever. Everyone was there to get a nice "workout."

So I'd say to these young whipper snappers, just play along. Take advantage of situations as they arise. Don't worry about dissing another rider. It's all just a game. Have fun, and brag about your exploits over beer later with your buds. :thumbsup: We did, often with those we battled to the death just an hour before!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> Back in the 80s when I got into it, any summer evening along Beach Drive between 6 and 8, you'd see lots of cyclists getting their rides in. You'd pass some, and others would pass you. If you were going more or less the same pace, you'd draft or be drafted, mostly in a friendly manner. Often three or four would group, and like the Pied Piper, attract more, until sometimes you'd have a nice paceline of 10 or 15 riders just jamming along at 22-25 mph. Only an exceptional few would get uptight about "status." It was wide open and just about anything was ok, playing leap frog with another rider, dropping someone on your wheel, whatever. Everyone was there to get a nice "workout."
> 
> So I'd say to these young whipper snappers, just play along. Take advantage of situations as they arise. Don't worry about dissing another rider. It's all just a game. Have fun, and brag about your exploits over beer later with your buds. :thumbsup: We did, often with those we battled to the death just an hour before!


Man, I used to do a ton of riding on Beach drive in 1984, 85, and 86. I still ride on it once in a while nowadays, but not as much as back then since we were living in Kensington at that point right at the northern end of Beach Drive. Awesome road, especially on Sunday when parts are closed to traffic.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

If you are commuting to work it goes like this :-
http://www.itsnotarace.org/fcn-calculator/

The only problem with overtaking someone, is you have to stay ahead of them


----------



## vkalia (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry, but anyone who draws any conclusions about someone based on his bike - whether a beater or a big $$$ - is a douche and is just extrapolating his own insecurities on others. 

And if you really want to compete, pin on a number and race - dropping someone you encounter on the road isnt an achievement (I got dropped by a bunch of kids on box-store bikes the other day - I was completing mile #96, they had just popped out of their house).

I cant believe this is still being discussed.

V.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Good times.*



fabsroman said:


> Man, I used to do a ton of riding on Beach drive in 1984, 85, and 86. I still ride on it once in a while nowadays, but not as much as back then since we were living in Kensington at that point right at the northern end of Beach Drive. Awesome road, especially on Sunday when parts are closed to traffic.


I actually remember a guy riding a bike with Denti on the downtube. Was that you? I was always out there on Sat. and Sun. when the road was blocked to cars! I"m sure we were in some of the same groups. Remember a guy with a Marinoni, Neal Sandler? He's the publisher of Spokes magazaine, started it back then. A guy with a red Masi 3V volumetrica? Can't remember his name. I was the 40 year old guy with glasses riding a blue DeRosa, yellow decals, the only one on Beach Drive at the time.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

vkalia said:


> Sorry, but anyone who draws any conclusions about someone based on his bike - whether a beater or a big $$$ - is a douche and is just extrapolating his own insecurities on others.
> 
> And if you really want to compete, pin on a number and race - dropping someone you encounter on the road isnt an achievement (I got dropped by a bunch of kids on box-store bikes the other day - I was completing mile #96, they had just popped out of their house).
> 
> ...


Its because you keep adding to it. What I dont get is why you guys cant stand the fact that if a person has a very expensive bike and clearly hes not a racer or a sereous rider you guys start bagging on that person? Did you pay for the Bike? Let them be. Dam.lols

Dont hate the Playa Hate the Game.

MidwestPlaya

No I am not a Racer and I am planning on buying an expensive Colnago later on. I have so far about 10 hefty bags of Alluminum Cans I am trying to save up for this Dream bike of mine, I will have enough dough soon.lols:thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> I actually remember a guy riding a bike with Denti on the downtube. Was that you? I was always out there on Sat. and Sun. when the road was blocked to cars! I"m sure we were in some of the same groups. Remember a guy with a Marinoni, Neal Sandler? He's the publisher of Spokes magazaine, started it back then. A guy with a red Masi 3V volumetrica? Can't remember his name. I was the 40 year old guy with glasses riding a blue DeRosa, yellow decals, the only one on Beach Drive at the time.


I was on the cover of Spokes magazine in 1986 with some of my teammates. I have been trying to find that cover at my parents, but I do have the first page of the article that was written up on our team scanned into the computer.

I remember the red Masi. Can't say I remember a blue DeRosa though. My Mino Denti is white on the head tube fading to red on 85% of the remainder of the bike. I would have been 14 or 15 back then.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> Its because you keep adding to it. What I dont get is why you guys cant stand the fact that if a person has a very expensive bike and clearly hes not a racer or a sereous rider you guys start bagging on that person? Did you pay for the Bike? Let them be. Dam.lols
> 
> Dont hate the Playa Hate the Game.
> 
> ...


You are saying pretty much the exact same thing the guy you quoted is saying.

My riding buddy and I passed somebody today and I forgot to look at this bike for you guys. Can't report what he was riding. On top of that, we didn't get passed today which is a good thing I guess.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> You are saying pretty much the exact same thing the guy you quoted is saying.
> 
> My riding buddy and I passed somebody today and I forgot to look at this bike for you guys. Can't report what he was riding. On top of that, we didn't get passed today which is a good thing I gues
> 
> ...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Midwest Playa said:


> I just need another 100 hefty bags full of alluminum Cans, so I am taking all alluminum cans if you have any to go towards my Dream Bike.
> 
> Please Help



Damn, I wish I knew earlier :mad2: . Today I passed a guy who was walking with a bag of aluminum cans, but I kept my head down and peddled away so he couldn't pass me back. I couldn't take the chance he would post on here about wearing flipflops and passing an old man on a Cannondale 

**


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> I only assume that I'm a faster rider, as evidence by the fact that I just blew past him. Nothing more, nothing less. But if it helps, as I pass I usually say "Hi, how you doing" in my best Joisey accent.


Do you hear yourself? Are you actually that taken with your ability that you can't even consider maybe there are other things going on? You give all cyclists a bad name with your self-rightousness. You sound just like the tool that passed me as I was nursing my home bike due to a broken chain about a month ago making a bonk comment as he passed. Real nice attitude you have there... I always go out of my way to say hi to anyone I come across on my rides no matter the level of bike they ride. The fact that they are out riding in my opinion says enough. Now I have to worry about tools like you who feel all superior because they have an inferiority complex because they can't afford a bike as nice as mine and they just have to prove it to me by passing me? I also have a Lotus and get passed all the time because I tend to follow the speed limit in town. I am so sure they are thinking how far superior they are than me as they pass me in their X cars, like I really care. Grow up...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

kngjse said:


> I took up cycling after 25 years of basketball cause i needed something that wasnt killing my body, there is not a soul on this planet that is more competative then me but MY cycling is not competative at all, maybe because competative cycling is something that you have to search for and isnt plastered in your face like other sports but i couldnt care less if i get passed and if somebody gets offended cause i passed them, that is a them issue not me. I would never NOT pass cause i dont want to hurt a GROWN MANS feeligs, i ride at my pace to enjoy my ride and if my pace happens to be slower so be it and if it happens to be faster so be it.
> I have no problem with others passion what i do find rather funny is how the 8k bike riders think they have a monopoly on cycling, they roll up, never friendly, always looking down on everyone, thinking they own the path, i get a good laugh out of it so 8k riders keep thinking we are looking up to you, those looks you get are really us laughing...keep the attitude but the mouths shut, you will eventually say something to the wrong person and end up with 7k in repairs to your 8k bike


Maybe a generality or two there?  I have a bike or two up in this price range and ride with others who have the same. We are all well established in our careers and have the disposable income to afford a few luxuries that might have broken the bank not ten years ago. Sorry that the folks you ride with or come into contact with are not as mild mannered but still, it does not excuse your broad paint brush of everyone else that is. You do to them, what you claim they do to you. Maybe it helps you not look introspectively at yourself.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Do you hear yourself? Are you actually that taken with your ability that you can't even consider maybe there are other things going on? You give all cyclists a bad name with your self-rightousness. You sound just like the tool that passed me as I was nursing my home bike due to a broken chain about a month ago making a bonk comment as he passed. Real nice attitude you have there... I always go out of my way to say hi to anyone I come across on my rides no matter the level of bike they ride. The fact that they are out riding in my opinion says enough. Now I have to worry about tools like you who feel all superior because they have an inferiority complex because they can't afford a bike as nice as mine and they just have to prove it to me by passing me? I also have a Lotus and get passed all the time because I tend to follow the speed limit in town. I am so sure they are thinking how far superior they are than me as they pass me in their X cars, like I really care. Grow up...


Why worry?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Maybe a generality or two there?  I have a bike or two up in this price range and ride with others who have the same. We are all well established in our careers and have the disposable income to afford a few luxuries that might have broken the bank not ten years ago. Sorry that the folks you ride with or come into contact with are not as mild mannered but still, it does not excuse your broad paint brush of everyone else that is. You do to them, what you claim they do to you. Maybe it helps you not look introspectively at yourself.


He is talking about 8k bikes on paths. Most hard core roadies I know ride roads for safety.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> Damn, I wish I knew earlier :mad2: . Today I passed a guy who was walking with a bag of aluminum cans, but I kept my head down and peddled away so he couldn't pass me back. I couldn't take the chance he would post on here about wearing flipflops and passing an old man on a Cannondale
> 
> **


HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA Now thats Funny  

Please save your alluminum cans and recycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

theBreeze said:


> And somehow this attitude (shared by more than one poster in this thread) is NOT being a prick? So what if someone has an expensive bike and you pass them. You don't know them, you don't know what they are riding for or how far they've already gone. Yet you make assumptions about them and yourself based on what they are riding and how they are dressed.
> 
> Just because I pass a Porsche in my slightly dented Subaru with 100K miles on it doesn't make me superior.
> 
> Ya'll need to just get over yourselves.


I agree 100%


----------

